# How much sand should cover grass when leveling?



## Alowan (May 25, 2021)

Ok, I just leveled With sand and started wondering how much to cover the grass

I can't find a good answer by searching other than about 1/2 an inch. However looking at YouTube videos form Connor etc it looks like they cover the grass with way more than 1/2 inch. To avoid smooshing the grass I usually put down way less and brush it in. But am I using too little. Should you pile it in and cover the grass fully with the leveling rake etc and then brush it in?

It just seems like I am putting way less on then others when looking at videos - and it seems like more would smoosh the grass..

An example of my lawn after level lawn and brush..


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Looks about right to me.


----------



## KoopHawk (May 28, 2019)

The correct answer is enough to fill in the low spots.

If you're really wanting a perfectly level lawn, then you would want to have a thin layer of sand covering the grass so you know it is perfectly level.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Put as much as you want so long the grass isn't smothered and it's growing rapidly.

Sand:



After a few weeks:


----------



## sbandit (9 mo ago)

Two approaches that works.

Option 1 - Let grass grow a little longer, 3/4". add a small layer and then brush it in to get the grass to stand up again and then add more and brush again.

Option 2 - add like you did until grass has grown back through and then do another layering 30 days later if you also seeded.


----------



## Alowan (May 25, 2021)

JerseyGreens said:


> Put as much as you want so long the grass isn't smothered and it's growing rapidly.
> 
> Sand:
> 
> ...


This looks Way more covered/smothered than I did?


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Feb 5, 2021)

JerseyGreens said:


> Put as much as you want so long the grass isn't smothered and it's growing rapidly.
> 
> Sand:
> 
> ...


Side question: How many of y'all bought drones JUST to take pictures of their slick striped lawns? :lol:

Great lawn!


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

spaceman_spiff said:


> Side question: How many of y'all bought drones JUST to take pictures of their slick striped lawns? :lol:
> 
> Great lawn!


My birthday is coming up and it's the number one thing on my list!


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@spaceman_spiff you can use drones for more than lawn pictures?


----------



## Alowan (May 25, 2021)

Jeff_MI84 said:


> @spaceman_spiff you can use drones for more than lawn pictures?


99% sure that is their sole purpose..


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@Alowan 😆


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Pretty much. My drone is a lawn tool 🤣.

@Alowan - if your lawn is growing rapidly and you still want to do more leveling then add more sand. It's personal preference. I went thick because it was October and it was growing like crazy.


----------



## Alowan (May 25, 2021)

JerseyGreens said:


> Pretty much. My drone is a lawn tool 🤣.
> 
> @Alowan - if your lawn is growing rapidly and you still want to do more leveling then add more sand. It's personal preference. I went thick because it was October and it was growing like crazy.


Got it.. scalped it when leveling so not growing so much atm


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Alowan said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty much. My drone is a lawn tool 🤣.
> ...


Keep it watered and fed well. I wouldn't add anymore given your growth rate.


----------



## TheThirstyTurtle (May 3, 2019)

Alowan said:


> Ok, I just leveled With sand and started wondering how much to cover the grass
> 
> I can't find a good answer by searching other than about 1/2 an inch. However looking at YouTube videos form Connor etc it looks like they cover the grass with way more than 1/2 inch. To avoid smooshing the grass I usually put down way less and brush it in. But am I using too little. Should you pile it in and cover the grass fully with the leveling rake etc and then brush it in?
> 
> ...


I think you did it correctly there. The grass is definitely not smothered and will grow back. Maybe you could have been a touch heavier in adding sand, but overall it looks great.

You can always add sand later on as needed to continue getting everything as level as possible.


----------



## kbob11 (Oct 11, 2019)

I did this yesterday, first time leveling. I'm pretty sure I went too heavy. Time will tell


----------



## Captquin (Aug 22, 2019)

Jeff_MI84 said:


> @spaceman_spiff you can use drones for more than lawn pictures?


This is why the forum needs a like button!


----------



## MWH (Apr 12, 2018)

@kbob11 How is the lawn looking after the leveling?


----------



## Alowan (May 25, 2021)

Mine is going forward. But have problems With thin spots and randomly appearing spots With no grass..


----------



## kbob11 (Oct 11, 2019)

@MWH It is getting there, this is about 3 weeks out. This is also the area where I had the heaviest layer of sand. Going forward im thinking light and frequent sand.


----------



## Alowan (May 25, 2021)

kbob11 said:


> @MWH It is getting there, this is about 3 weeks out. This is also the area where I had the heaviest layer of sand. Going forward im thinking light and frequent sand.


Crazy how much it Was covered and how far it has come.


----------

